# Application prise de notes



## sarah1212 (24 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

 Je cherche une application permettant de prendre des notes à l'aide d'un stylet. 

 Il faudrait que cette application soit capable de transformer mon écriture manuscrite en écriture informatique (type traitement de texte). 

 De plus, je souhaiterais une application intégrant des formules mathématiques.

 Est ce que les applications existantes à ce sujet sont assez fluides et efficaces pour prendre en notes un cours intégralement ? 

 J'ai déjà repéré l'application MyScript Notes Mobile sur Ipad. Je voudrais connaître vos avis sur cette application.

 J'en profite également pour vous demander des conseils sur le meilleur choix de stylet pour effectuer ces tâches (Wacom, Ipen 2...).

 Merci beaucoup !



 Sarah.


----------

